# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  "Ossuari" i Jakobit...

## the admiral

Ne vitin 2002 ne Izrael eshte Gjetur nje "ossuar" ( nje mbajtese kockash) me shkrimin "Jakobi, biri i Jozefit dhe vellai i Jezusit"...
A behet fjale me te vertete per Jakobin si vellai i Jezu Krishtit?
Studiuesit jane te ndare per kete qeshtje.
Dihet qe shkrimet ne objekte te tilla nuk thonin kurre : "vellai i...".
Mos valle jane bere ne kete rast sepse vellai ka qene ndonje personalitet?
sdq.  emrat Jakob, Jozef dhe Jezus kane qene emrat me te perdorur ne ate periudhe...
A ka se si te jete vetem nje koincidence???

----------

